# FIRST SMOKE... FIRST CHEESE...



## rich1de2 (Feb 26, 2012)

This is our first attempt @ smoking...  it's in the fridge for  the two week rest... I don't know if I can wait that long... 3.5 hour smoke... maple... I'm sure we will have alot of questions in the future for u all to answer...


----------



## venture (Feb 26, 2012)

Looking good from here.

The mozz won't require the full two weeks if it was a little soft like the sticks.

Let the rest wait and you will be rewarded!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## rich1de2 (Feb 26, 2012)

about how long of a wait will we have with the mozz and sticks? It will be one week tomorrow...

thanks...


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 27, 2012)

I would wait 2 weeks for all of it - Looks like it turned out great


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 27, 2012)

The wait is the hardest part.


----------



## rich1de2 (Feb 27, 2012)

the wait is killing me... i keep opening the fridge and looking at it... i luv cheese...


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 27, 2012)

The wait is the hardest but the cheese looks good!


----------

